# Herausforderung zum Duell



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*Das Duell Küste gegen Landratten*​
Da sich herausgestellt hat, daß die Mehrheit erst Nachmittags Zeit hat,
*startet das Duell am Freitag den 06.05.2005.um 17:00 Uhr.*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz MC Donalds in Burg.
Die bis jetzt zugesagt haben bekommen eine PN mit meiner Handynummer und dürfen diese auch an weitere Interessenten am Duell weitergeben.

@ Dennis
Du kannst dich gerne morgens schon melden und zu uns stoßen.

Ich freue mich schon euch zu treffen.
-------------------------------------------------
*Team Landratten: (vorläufig)*
1.Garfield0815 x   /   Kiste Kölsch
2.Alleskönner x
3.Jimduggen80 x
4.JulchenSG x
5.Andi, Julchens Mann x
6.H.G. x
7.Markus, kein Boardie x
8.Lauben-Lothar x
9.MelaS72 x
10.Daniel, Melas Mann x 

11.Reisender - fällt wegen Krankeit aus. Gute Besserung, Mike
12.

*Team Küste: Interesse bekunden*
Morgens:  

Sylverpasi

Nachmittags/abends 

MichaelB
Falk Paustian
Schweißsocke
hornhechteutin
Dorschdiggler
oh-nemo   

------------------------------
1.dorschjaeger75
3.mefohunter84
4.Maddin
7.Gnilftz
9.Reppi
11.AudiGott1984
13.symphy
14.Timmy4903
15.detlefb
16.theactor
19.Medo
20.Micky


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Garfield!!!

Na, dann werf ich mal als erstes den Handschuh...:q 
Das Duell kann stattfinden!!! Bin dabei!!! Zumal ich sowieseo zu der Zeit fast jedes Wochenende auf der Insel bin. Wie soll denn das Duell aussehen??? Klassischer Mehrkampf (Pilken/ Brandung/ Blinken) oder doch eher eine Spezialdisziplin?? Ich bin für alle Schandtaten offen und für alle Disziplinen gewappnet:q :q 

Also, STEHT AUUUF WENN IHR HOLSTEINER SEIT, STEEEHT AUF... sing...
Lasst es uns den "Norditalienern" mal so richtig zeigen#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Garfield,
soll das ein reines Brandungsangeln werden. Ich denke nicht. Was hälst du davon wenn ich das zu Termine oder Mefoangeln verschiebe. Sag bitte ob ja oder ob das hier bleiben soll.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
na da sing ich als S-H doch mit |supergri  . Mai ist gut aber wann ich auf einen Samstag kann , muß ich sehen . Mai ist Düngerzeit und wir haben dann bei der HaGe auch bis Samstag Mittag im Wechsel auf . Aber ab 12 Uhr ist auf jedenfall Feierabend und ich bin dabei .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Verschieben ist ok.
Ich dachte evtl an ein "allgemeines Vergleichsangeln".
Fliege, Belly, Spinnfischen.
Wir haben Belly Angler, Fliegenfischer und Spinnangler.
Man könnte das Pilken natürlich auch dazu nehmen.
Frei nach dem Motto, morgens Kutter , abends Küste, einen Tagesevent draus machen.
Wir sind zu allen Schandtaten bereit.
Will halt erst mal das Interesse abklopfen.

*Der Termin steht allerdings fest, weil wir  dann vor Ort sind.*


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Na da wissen wir ja schon, wer gewinnt!!!  #6 



Natürlich wir alle!  :m 


Und so soll`s sein.  #6  Spaß am fischen!  |supergri 

Also wenn bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt, dann wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie!  |bla:   #6


----------



## Maddin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Pepe ähm Garfield ........nur SH´ler?


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das wäre optimal.
Aber so wird`s nicht kommen #d  #d 
Warscheinlich gewinnt NRW.............


an Erfahrung im Küstenangeln  :c  :c  :c 


Nee, war nur Spaß, wir gewinnen. :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pepe ähm Garfield ........nur SH´ler?


Kann wegen mir auch ein 10 Kampf werden.
Nach dem Motto:
Wir machen heut`ne Party, es kann kommen wer will und weil man unsere Party`s kennt, kommen meist nicht viel.

Wer will soll kommen, dann heißt es eben Nord gegen Süd.


----------



## Schweißsocke (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Mönsch - hättest du gestern bescheid gesagt, hätte ich dir heute (am Umsonst-Postpaket-Tag) noch nen Sack Salz runtergeschickt. Dann hätte ihr in der Badewanne Ostsee üben können. Wenn ich den Termin freigeschaufelt bekomme, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Maddin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Nord vs. Süd....alles roger...wenn zeitlich paßt bin ich dabei |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Meine Mutter hat gesagt, ich soll mal wieder nach hause kommen !!! da sie mich :k :k :k :k und ich sie auch..... |wavey: 

und habe ich gesagt, ich komme |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 



ich komme????? aber wann????....... nun habe ich ja einen grund........:m 


@Garfield 


ich muß den allen zeigen das ich zu euch stehe ..........:m und meine mutter macht mit......


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Mike.
Schön , daß du dabei bist.
Nur eine kurze Anmerkung für die, die aus dem Süden dabei sein wollen.

Ich bin mit 10 Bekanten,(die stehen zu 90% seit Jahren fest) *IMMER* an Vatertag auf der Insel und habe da eine feste Unterkunft für eben diese 10 Personen.

Es ist jeder Herzlich Eingeladen mitzumachen.
Für Anreise und Unterkunft müßt ihr aber selber sorgen.

Also nicht böse sein, wenn ich euch da nicht helfen kann.
Kommen kann selbstverständich jeder der Lust hat und der genaue Ablauf des "Duells" wird auch hier bekanntgegeben.
Nur wie gesagt, für die Unterbringung vor Ort ist jeder selber Verantwortlich.


----------



## Reisender (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Garfield

Das ist ja klar, jeder seine unterkunft selber .....|wavey:  ich habe meine auch schon!!! #6 #6 

bin ich noch dabei ????? Garfield....:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Warscheinlich gewinnt NRW.............
> 
> 
> an Erfahrung im Küstenangeln  :c  :c  :c
> ...



Garfield , was trinks Du oder rauchst Du da für ein Zeug  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  ? Nordrein Wan..ln gewinnen gegen S-H ner ? Da friert ja wohl eher die Hölle ein  |supergri . Das gibt eine Leerstunde für Euch lol .Wir haben ja am 4.3 Stammtisch , mal sehen was wir da aufstellen können . Aga ,Dennis, Jörg`? schaun wir mal  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

In meinem Team sind Forellenudos Sohn Alleskönner und als Verstärkung aus Wankendorf/SH mein Kumpel Jimduggen80, außerdem unser Julchen SG und ihr Mann Andi uuuuund der *"REISENDER"*  #6  #6 .
Zieht euch warm an  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt eine *Leer*stunde für Euch


.... Mensch Micha....wir wollen doch nicht nur Buddeln *leeren*   Wir wollen den *Fastitalienern* mal zeigen, wie es gehen kann  |supergri  |supergri 
Wenn es sich irgendwie machen lässt, dann bin ich  gerne dabei.....
Vielleicht noch unterteilt in Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ??

Sach' an......  #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch unterteilt in Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ??
> 
> Sach' an......  #h


Im Team ist alles möglich .
Belly, Fliege, Spinnen, Brandung..............


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moinsen,
100% kann ich wohl erst kurzfristig zusagen, aber auf jeden Fall bekunde ich mal ganz starkes Interesse!  #6 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich habe Beitrag 1 überarbeitet und aktualisiert.


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Vossi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es sich irgendwie machen lässt, dann bin ich  gerne dabei.....
> Vielleicht noch unterteilt in Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ??
> 
> Sach' an......  #h


Da fällt mir doch noch was ein.....|licht ,aber das wollen wir vielleicht ja noch im April durchziehen 
|director: GARFIELD wenn ich Zeit hab bin ich dabei :m
im Team Schleswig-Holstein/Spinnfischer #6


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Angelnde Norditaliener ???? Gibt es doch gar nicht... |kopfkrat  |supergri 
Bin dabei, wenn es zeitlich paßt !


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moooin Stephan!!!! Warum les ich das erst jetzt.....mmmhhhhh!!! Also ich bin dabei. Kannst mich eintragen. Freu mich schon auf euch!!!! Haben uns ja auch lange nicht mehr gesehen...  Vielleicht gibt es ja endlich meine erste "Insel-Mefo".......Da träume ich schon lange von :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es ja endlich meine erste "Insel-Mefo".......Da träume ich schon lange von :q


Moin Dennis
Da sind wir schon zwei 
Bist schon auf der Liste.
Aber Anfang Mai hoffe ich schon auf Hornies  :k


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hornis sind dann auf jeden Fall da. Sandaale werden dann auch überall sein und dann auch unser geliebtes *"SILBER"!!!*  :m


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So ich bin den auch mal bei den Spinnfischern dabei ! 
Ich hoffe dieses Jahr auf meine erste Mefo ! Trag mich bitte auch in die Liste ein . Sowas lass ich mir nicht entgehen .


MfG Maik


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Bist drauf.
Ich denke das Kutterangeln sollten wir lassen und uns dafür lieber einen schönen Tag am Strand machen.
Mit allem was dazu gehört.
"Disziplinen" wie schon gesagt: Fliege, Spinnen, Belly, Brandung.
Wo da ganze stattfindet(Strandabschnitt) entscheiden wir am besten kurz vorher oder wir Treffen uns bei MC und entscheiden vor Ort.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

ich trage mir das mal vorläufig ein und wäre dann mit der Gummibüx dabei - vielleicht stopft mich ja auch ein Diggler oder so in die Gummi-Ente?

@Pasyküken: mit *Hornies auf jeden Fall da* sollten wir mal vorsichtig sein, es geht um die ersten Tage im Mai |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Michael
Hab dich mal bei den Interessierten eingetragen.
Das läßt sich ja besser an als ich dachte  #6  #6  #6 
Ich glaube das wird gut


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich trage mir das mal vorläufig ein und wäre dann mit der Gummibüx dabei - vielleicht stopft mich ja auch ein Diggler oder so in die Gummi-Ente?
> 
> ...



Keine Angst. Die ersten waren Ende April schon da. Und das fast jedes Jahr. Man muss nur wissen wo sie sind . Du musst mal öfters mit mir los glaub ich  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
mir wäre Strand lieber . Wir könnten dann auch alles zusammen abends den Grill anwerden und noch ein paar Platte fangen beim Bierchen  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Vormittags Silber und Abends Platten.....?????


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> mir wäre Strand lieber . Wir könnten dann auch alles zusammen abends den Grill anwerden und noch ein paar Platte fangen beim Bierchen  |supergri .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Vormittags Silber und Abends Platten.....?????


Dann machen wir das so  #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir das so  #6  #6



Das war nur ne Frage. Das soll ja nicht heißen, dass wir das so machen müssen. Ich denke aber, dass ich auf jeden Fall mein Brandungstackle mit dabei haben werde ....... :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich finde die Idee ok so.
Eine schöne Ecke suchen und dann ....... zieht euch warm Fische.
Mittags / Abends schön grillen und dann den Abend bei Bierchen und Platte ärgern ausklingen lassen.
Hab absolut nix dagegen #6


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das ist ne Klasse Idee ! Morgens schön ein paar Mefos ziehen und abends ein paar Dicke Platte !!

Klasse Idee @ Sylverpasi ! Hätte von mir sein können !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Na dann find ich doch die Idee auch gut, wenn ihr die gut findet :q:q:q  Hoffentlich gibt es auch Fisch. Nicht wie beim 1. Brandungsostseeaalboarditreffen auf der Insel.......


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Man kann auch ohne Fisch seinen Spaß haben ! Es geht ja in erster Linie drum das man mal rauskommt und nette Leute kennenlernt !


MfG Maik


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Sehe ich auch so, und solange mein Team am Ende einen Fisch mehr hat :q  :q  :q 
Neeee, war nur Spaß. :g


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das werden wir Küstenjungs zu verhindern zu wissen ! Wie sieht das aus wenn wir Nordmänner gegen euch Landratten verlieren !!


Es mögen die besseren gewinnen !



MfG Maik


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

#6  #6  Haupsache wir haben Spaß.


----------



## symphy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

ich nehem die herausforderung gerne mal an ...........


Bin aus dem norden 
Gruß martin


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ist notiert.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ....und solange mein Team am Ende einen Fisch mehr hat...


 
Um das zu verhindern werde ich mich vorsorglich auch anmelden ! 
Ob ich den ganzen Tag kommen kann kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber den entscheidenen Vorsprung für das Einheimische Team möchte ich sorgen.... !


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das ist gut ! Denn das wäre eine Schande wenn wir eine Klatsche kriegen würden ! Das wäre wie ein Fluch über uns !

Also Jungs wir haben einen Ruf zu verlieren !!



MfG Maik


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ach so, ich melde mich für die Disziplinen Spinn- u. Fliegenfischen !


----------



## detlefb (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Tja, wenn es denn so ist.....
meldet sich noch ein " Blech-Ritter " zum Duell  möge der Snaps bis zum Horizont fliegen |supergri  
Also ich bin dabei!!!! #6


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

HI,

was soll ich sagen ausser dem Üblichen: ich muss arbeiten und könnte allenfalls tagsüber die SH-Fraktion unterstützen  
Und "Insel" ist natürlich für eine "Stippvisite" arg weit weg...
Obwohl ich natürlich nur ZU gerne sehen würde, die "Herausforderer" blass beim Fangen Anderer zusehen müssen   

Also ich behalte den Termin im Auge und kann leider nur kurzfristig zu/oder absagen! 

Feine Idee, Garfield! #6


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das wird ja ein lustiges Treffen :q
Ist ja schon oorndlich Board"Prominenz" dabei.
Wo ist denn eigenlich Medo und Jelle

@Garfield,ich seh grad das Du das Event an einem Freitag starten möchtest.
Du weiss doch das auch wir "Küstenheinis" ab und an mal zur Arbeit müssen 
Mir persönlich würde der Samstach eher passen.


----------



## detlefb (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> was soll ich sagen ausser dem Üblichen: ich muss arbeiten und könnte allenfalls tagsüber die SH-Fraktion unterstützen
> Und "Insel" ist natürlich für eine "Stippvisite" arg weit weg...
> ...



Hallo Taxi????
So wird das nie was mit dem Bellyfahren..... da hoffe ich das Du mal nicht arbeiten musst. Ich werde das mal mit dem "Gott des Windes"   diskutieren


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Jo das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Mmmmhhhh Stephan was kann man da machen .
@Jörg...Wer ist denn hier Promi? Sind wir das nicht alle? Du bist aber der Profipromi


----------



## detlefb (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Garfield,ich seh grad das Du das Event an einem Freitag starten möchtest.
> Du weiss doch das auch wir "Küstenheinis" ab und an mal zur Arbeit müssen
> Mir persönlich würde der Samstach eher passen.



Las ihn mal machen das holen wir locker am Samstag vorm Früstück wieder auf :m  |supergri  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg...Wer ist denn hier Promi? Sind wir das nicht alle? Du bist aber der Profipromi


Du zum Beispiel mit Deinen neuen Autogrammkarten :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Jörgi, dass Du mich immer in die Pfanne hauen musst. Nachher glauben alle ich hab mir die Fische ranhängen lassen oder hab sie mir gekauft.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Sag mal Detlef, wenn du den Snaps bis zum Horizont fliegen lassen willst, wie willst du dann einen Fisch fangen?  |kopfkrat 
Da baruchst du doch ne Ewigkeit, bis der wieder vor deine Füsse landet.  :q 
Und so kannst du doch max nur einen Fisch fangen!  |kopfkrat 
So gehts aber nicht.  #d 
Dann bist du doch keine Verstärkung.  :q 
Außerdem wollen wir doch unsere dänischen oder östlichen Nachbarn nicht erschlagen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihn mal machen das holen wir locker am Samstag vorm Früstück wieder auf


..... |supergri 
Ich würde doch glatt am Freitag 'ne Runde Gleitzeit nehmen  |supergri 
dann kann der Rest der "Nordcrew" am Samstag länger pennen, weil.....naja.....nee....so'n kleiner Vorsprung ist auch schnell wieder geschmolzen....besser.....kommt man lieber am Samstag rechtzeitig....so nach dem Frühstück  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

HI,



> da hoffe ich das Du mal nicht arbeiten musst.


Ich WEISS, dass ich arbeiten muss, schaunmermal ob's für "over-the-day" reicht #c 

|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

hmm...wenn das nicht gerade der Freitag ist, ich gehör nämlich zur Fraktion, die leider kein langes WE haben :c , und ihr euch auf Samstag einigt...dann melde ich auch mal starkes Interesse bei den "Blechschmeissern" an...
Ansonsten... #c  :c  :c 

Aber eines sei gesagt...aufgrund eigener Erfahrung: Kinder, Anfänger, Besoffene und Frauen...und "Dunkeldeutsche"...soll man nicht unterschätzen..das Glück ist meist mit den ***** #t    |supergri 

Also..wir Nordlichter sollten uns warm anziehen...oder die Jungs von jenseits der Elbe vorm Event reichlich abfüllen...   :g


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Aaaaalso, immer ruhig Blut.
Bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser durch den Sund.
Ich, bzw. wir, sind sowieso da.
Mir wäre der Freitag lieber, weil Samstag so ein Event bis ???
und Sonntag morgen 540km fahren...........naja.
Aber daran soll es weiß Gott nicht scheitern.
Das kriegen wir schon hin, haben wir den Freitag zum trainieren  :m  :m 
um eure Chancen zu minimieren :g 
Wenn`s dann der Samstag wird, auch OK.
Wir werden euch schon kleinkriegen


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@broesel
Bist vermerkt.
3 Tage = 30 Interessierte
Wenn das bis Mai so weitergeht stehen wir rund um die Insel  |supergri


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich behalte den Termin im Auge und kann leider nur kurzfristig zu/oder absagen!
> 
> Feine Idee, Garfield! #6



Hallo Sönke
Wäre schön wenn`s doch klappen würde
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Angelnde Norditaliener ???? Gibt es doch gar nicht... |kopfkrat |supergri
> Bin dabei, wenn es zeitlich paßt !


 

ich ebendfalls....


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Medo, bist vermerkt.


----------



## detlefb (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Also..wir Nordlichter sollten uns warm anziehen...oder die Jungs von jenseits der Elbe vorm Event reichlich abfüllen...   :g



Hmmmm, da ist aber kein Glühwein-Wetter mehr! 
Gibt es nicht auch Mai-Bowle???


----------



## Micky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So, nach kurzer "unüberlegter" Beratung mit Timo (Timmy4903) kommen wir zu der Erkenntnis, dass es für uns *KÖRPERLICH* zwar mehr als Überwindung kosten wird daran teilzunehmen, aber GEISTIG es sicher nichts besseres geben kann.

*Grund:* ich werd am 05.05. (Vatertag) "NULLEN" und dies entsprechend mit Flüssignahrung begiessen#2 #g . Ich behaupte mal dass wir am 06.05. *ab Mittags* wieder aufrecht stehen können und wieder im Besitz unserer Körperkontollfunktionen sind und schließen uns somit dem Spektakel beim "Team-Küste" an.#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Notiert Micky.
Das wird ja immer besser. |laola:


----------



## Micky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Erstmal muss es werden... ich befürchte nämlich, nur als Fischfütterer in der Statistik aufzutauchen, so hab ich zumindest schon mal ne Ausrede falls ich mein Team blamieren sollte.#t


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Micky dann trinkst du eben ein bißchen weniger und trinkst denn beim Grillen abends ein paar Bierchen!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Na bei so einem Event darf meine Mickymaus doch nicht fehlen #6....... Man jetzt freu ich mich schon total auf Mai.......!!!!!


----------



## Micky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Jungs - Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung was mich Vatertag erwartet... Ich seh mich schon als BugsBunny verkleidet mit ner Zahnbürste in der Hand vorm Oldenburger Rathaus stehen während der Zweckverband seine Müllautos auf der Treppe entleert. Anschl. wird es nach Grömitz auf die Promenade gehen...
Und dann redet Ihr davon ich soll Samstag Abend ein paaar Bierchen trinken? Ich werd sicher die ganze Nacht Karussell fahren... yeeehhaaaaa:v

Für mich zählt dann eher der Olympische Gedanke: "Dabeisein ist alles!"


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das wird ne lustige Sache im Mai ! Ein Haufen von unseren Spezis bei ! Da kann ich als Anfänger in Sachen Mefo mir noch was abkucken !!




MfG Maik


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich behalte den Termin im Auge und kann leider nur kurzfristig zu/oder absagen!


 Und ich behalte *DICH* im Auge - zur Not wirst Du an den Ohren ans Wasser gezerrt  

Da ich voraussichtlich Freitag per Verordnung frei haben werde passen sowohl Frei-, als auch Samstag #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ups !
Ich muss mich ausklinken !
Ich "muss" zu der Zeit nach Schweden !
Ich bin dazu verdonnert worden über eine Woche mit meinem Sohn den Hechten nachzustellen 
(wie konnte ich das nur vergessen?)
Ich wollte die 1,20 Meter ja noch überbieten


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Schade Mario.
Schickes Foto  #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

An Vatertag haben wir am See immer Traditionelles Anangeln...
son Mist leider...
ich Wünsch 
EUCH ALLEN 
viel SPASS & freu mich auf die Fotoberichte.

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## MichaelB (2. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich behalte den Termin im Auge und kann leider nur kurzfristig absagen


 Und da hätte ich ja eine tiiierische Idee, wie wir Dein Belly endlich mal zu Wasser bekommen |rolleyes  als völlig verarmter Daddy, dessen Kidz ihm die letzten Haare vom Kopf fressen, kann ich mir ja nur ein Leih-Belly erlauben.... |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Alleskönner (2. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Boaaaaaaaa freu ich mich schon,endlich mal wieder an die Küste:z:z#v.
Leider hab ich kein Belly,aber dafür bring ich meine Luftmatratze mit:qund dan machen wir Pimp my Luftmatratze!|supergri
So bis bald!!


----------



## theactor (2. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@MB: falls du damit andeuten wolltest, an dem Tag mein Belly mal in Beschlag zu nehmen: always welcome, whether I be there or not! 

Aber Du hast da ja die Auswahl zwischen mehrererererereren Ausleih-Wollern  

theborrowtor|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (3. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @MB: falls du damit andeuten wolltest, an dem Tag mein Belly mal in Beschlag zu nehmen: always welcome


 Na, so eine Versönkung kann doch echt versönend wirken  
Das Angebot nehme ich latürnich mehr als gern an :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich nehme die Herausforderung an.

Ich komme sehr gerne und nehme das Geschirr von meinem Bruder. Der kann gerade nicht, weil er dann wohl dann gerade Vater geworden ist.#g

Da ich mit Klein LKW komme, die Frage:

Was soll ich mitbringen?

Grill?, Holzkohle, usw.?

sagt einfach bescheid.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

...hach wie schööönnn......

*SIE HABEN SICH WIEDER LIEB*

 :l                                      :l                              :l 

                :l                                     :l


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mit Klein LKW komme, die Frage:
> Was soll ich mitbringen?
> Grill?, Holzkohle, usw.?
> sagt einfach bescheid.




Na gut ich sach mal Bescheid, dann bring mal mit, 20 kg Holzkohle, 6qm Grill, Partyzelt, Bierzapfanlage 250l Bier, 20 Meterbrote, bessser höre ich jetzt auf, sonst gibt es noch Haue von MF :q  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So, die erste Seite ist wieder aktuell ...
Das wird ..........................toll.
Ich freu mich auf euch alle. #6  #6  #6

Zum Thema mitbringen....
Sollten wir mal überlegen und dann wie in anderen Threads schon erfolgreich getestet hinter dem jeweiligen Nick vermerken.

Ich stifte ne Kiste Kölsch. Das hat, man höre und staune, auch Liebhaber in SH.
Auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur einen kenne :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein etwa gleichstarkes Team Küstenangler gegen uns Landratten.
> -------------------------------------------------
> *Team Landratten: (vorläufig)*
> 1.Garfield0815   /   Kiste Kölsch
> ...



Mhhhhh hattest Du nicht was von Chancengleichheit gesagt und gleichstarke Team´s......:q:q:q Dann müssen eure Fische ja doppelt und dreifach zählen  #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Dennis  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
So hatte ich das eigentlich geplant. |uhoh: 
Dann machen wir das statistisch, gefangene Fische durch Teilnehmer und sehen wer die meisten pro Kopf Fische hat :g


----------



## Reisender (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Garfield

machen wir das wie immer ??? 12-20 anmeldungen--5 angeln, und der rest feletiert???? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Unsere Fische ??
Das ist aber nett....und dann werden sie mit Kölsch abgebeizt.... :q    :q


----------



## Reisender (4. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Reppi

Die 4-5 Lumpen machen wir auch noch schnell mit....das problem ist nur !! wir haben bestimmt kein eis zum lagern für euch, da die tonne eis für uns ist..:q:q und da ist schlecht was abzugeben.....:m:m


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Nur mal wieder hochgeholt, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hier wichtig! Mal ne Frage! Termin ist der 07.05.??? Und  von wann bis wann???? DENN am 08.05.05 wird mein kleiner Sohnemann getauft........ Jetzt benötige ich mal den genauen Terminablauf......Sonst kann ich nicht mit dabei sein............ #h  #h  #h


----------



## Gast 1 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

An die Veranstalter:

Bitte per PN Termin und Ort, wenn möglich mit Anfahrt senden.

Ich habe mir den Termin vorgemerkt und warte.#h#h#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Falk Paustian
Info kommt, sobald alles genau feststeht.

@ Dennis

Ich sag jetzt mal einfach wir machen das so:

Treffen 8:00 Uhr bei MC in Burg, Strandabschnitt aussuchen und Spass haben.

Wenn das ganze an 7.5. stattfindet ist für unser Team gegen 20 Uhr Ende, weil wir noch alles packen müssen. Wir fahren Sonntagmorgen wieder nach Hause.

Wenn wir das am 6.5. machen, dann open End.
Was sagt die allgemeinheit dazu?
Bitte mit Wunschtermin, dann Mehrheitsentscheid.
Wenn ihr wollt mach ich auch einen neuen Thread mit Umfrage auf.
Ich denke aber wir können das auch hier klären.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Also mir wäre der 06.05. lieber, dann kann ich für die Taufe noch so einiges vorbereiten, aber leider haben am Fr. nicht alle frei. Deshalb tendiere ich für den 07.05. oder ihr verzichtet auf mich und wir müssen das nachholen  :q  ODER ihr habt ohne mich Spaß und ich bekomm ein Hals. Mir ist das egal  :q  :q  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
ich bin für Samstag  #6 ,Freitag muß ich auf jeden Fall arbeiten  :q .
Falls Ihr Euch für den Freitag entscheidet , komm ich auf jedenfall aber auf ein Bier mit den Klappskallis vorbei  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich habe mal mit meinen Leuten geredet.
Da wir Sonntags früh wieder zurück müssen, könnten wir den Abend vorher nicht so lange bleiben wie wir gerne würden, leider.
Deshalb möchten wir das ganze am Freitag den 6.5. starten.
Die Leute die Freitag noch arbeiten müssen, können ja nachmittags dazu kommen.
Dann duellieren wir uns in 2 Durchgängen. Einen Morgens und einen Abends, bzw. Nachmittags.

Ich aktualisiere jetzt mal die erste Seite und geb den Ablauf ein.
Ich müsste dann nur noch wissen wer schon morgens kaommt und wer erst Nachmittags.
Ich geb euch dann allen mein Handynummer, damit auch alle wissen an welchem Strand wir dann sind.

*Für die erste Seite müßte ich jetzt nur wissen wer schom morgens und wer erst Nachmittags kommt.*


----------



## MichaelB (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

Freitag nachmittag #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Fr. Vormittag bin ich dann wohl da #h


----------



## Gast 1 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Da ich kein Bellyboot habe, werde ich ab Mittag da sein.
Freitag oder Samstag, egal.


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Bellyboat ist ja nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Ist ja nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen, den Fischen auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Ich trag dich mal bei Mittag ein.
Kann man ja jederzeit noch ändern.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Leute !


Ich kann auch erst am Samstag weil ich Freitag arbeiten muss !!

Bin am Samstag aber bestimmt mit der Spinnrute und dem Belly dabei !!


MfG Maik


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
Freitag ab 17 Uhr und /oder Samstag .

Gruß aus Eutin
 Michael


----------



## Schweißsocke (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich kann ab Freitag nachmittags, wäre dann ca. 16:00 auf der Insel.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ja ich könnte auch so gegen 17.00 da sein ! das würde sich aber nicht mehr lohnen !

Ich komme lieber Samstag gut gestärkt dahin um unsere Ehre zu verteidigen !!


Wer ist noch mit dem BB vor Ort ? Ich möchte das erste Mal damit raus ! Und will dies nur in Gesellschaft tun !!


MfG Maik


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

nun wollen wir das mal nicht in Vergessenheit geratne lassen #h 

So wie es ausschaut steht bei diesem Duell meine Entjungferung mit Hilfe des actors an |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hatte ich nicht gelesen das sich die Nordmänner schon die füße nass machen!!! da ja eine welle der landelite sich in den norden begibt, um die pfitze leer zu fischen....:q:q:q:q habe heute schon befehl gegeben nach meinen eltern die kühltruhen auf 25 grad minus runterzufahren..:g:g da ja die norge regel nicht bei uns greift..:q:q


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das Duell findet definitiv am Freitag statt.
Für Samstag hat Jimduggen schon ein Boot für uns gemietet.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich nicht gelesen das sich die Nordmänner schon die füße nass machen!!! da ja eine welle der landelite sich in den norden begibt, um die pfitze leer zu fischen....:q:q:q:q habe heute schon befehl gegeben nach meinen eltern die kühltruhen auf 25 grad minus runterzufahren..:g:g da ja die norge regel nicht bei uns greift..:q:q


 

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> So wie es ausschaut steht bei diesem Duell meine Entjungferung mit Hilfe des actors an |laola:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


........wenn's nötig wird, dann stifte ich das Gleitmittel  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ........wenn's nötig wird, dann stifte ich das Gleitmittel  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri




.....und ich halte ihn fest.... |supergri  #6


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

@Gleitmittelspender / Festhalter: um wen muß ich mir denn jetzt mehr Sorgen machen |kopfkrat  um mich oder um *Euch???* #c #c   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ........wenn's nötig wird, dann stifte ich das Gleitmittel  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri




@MichaelB

Ich glaube um unseren Dorschdiggler !!! da ich schon öfters die worte gleitmittel bei seinen postes gelesen habe.mir schwand da nichts gutes bei dem immer wieder kehrendem angebot:g 

a) er arbeitet in einer gleitmittel fabrik|kopfkrat 
b) er hat ein überschuß gekauft in der hoffnung das es hilft|kopfkrat
c) er steht auf lack und leder|kopfkrat
d) er geht nie ohne aus dem haus, da er was erwartet|kopfkrat
e) er ist bekannt wie ein bunterhund das er immer gut geoelt zum angeln fährt|kopfkrat
f) er hat zuviele sachen bei Beate Uhse bestellt und kennt sich in gleiten sehr gut aus.|kopfkrat


sollte ich nun von ihn eine gewischt bekommen!! sage ich nur, gut geschmiert ist besser als trocken gewischt.|wavey:|supergri|supergri|supergri


@Dorschdiggler

(ich bin 199cm groß und 100kg leicht 38 jahre und trage eine brille und brillenträger haut man/n nicht |supergri)


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Also, ich habe heute mal mit Hornhechteutin geredet.
Im Moment sieht es ja so aus, als das am Freitag nicht wirklich viele Leute könnten.
Und das Wetter, naja, fürs WE ist bei uns Schnee angesagt.
Falls, und wirklich nur falls, es sich heraus kristallisieren sollte, daß am Freitag kein richtiges Duell stattfinden kann......
Was haltet ihr davon, sich dem Anglerstammtisch mit Spanferkelessen in Eutin anzuschließen?
Ist nur ein Vorschlag.
Vielleicht klappt ja alles so wie geplant.

@ Küstenteam:
Das hat nix mit kalte Füße zu tun :q  :q  :q 
Ich angel am Freitag, ob mit oder ohne Duell :q  :q  :q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe heute mal mit Hornhechteutin geredet.
> Im Moment sieht es ja so aus, als das am Freitag nicht wirklich viele Leute könnten.
> Und das Wetter, naja, fürs WE ist bei uns Schnee angesagt.
> Falls, und wirklich nur falls, es sich heraus kristallisieren sollte, daß am Freitag kein richtiges Duell stattfinden kann......
> ...


 
Also ich hab nichts gegen Spannferkel, mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh
oder Reisender:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
würde mich echt freuen wenn wir alle zusammen kommen würden , ist immer viel Spaß angesagt beim Stammtisch .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Lauben-Lothar schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab nichts gegen Spannferkel, mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh
> oder Reisender:m


 

Ja immer auf die kleinen schweinchen, aber ich kann dir sagen das ich sehr zäh bin. :q :q


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Garfield


Hast du eine wetterfee die dir schon das wetter im mai sagt ????? oder habe ich mich im termin verhauen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  ist doch der mai wo das duell statt findet |kopfkrat


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Es ist immer so verwirrend mit den ganzen Terminen.#q

Bekommen wir unmittelbar vorher noch eine PN, wann, wo und wie?

Es würde sehr helfen.#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Garfield
> 
> 
> Hast du eine wetterfee die dir schon das wetter im mai sagt ????? oder habe ich mich im termin verhauen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  ist doch der mai wo das duell statt findet |kopfkrat


Ja, Sir. Mai, Sir.
Ich will ja auch das Duell.
*ICH WILL HORNIES............*


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist immer so verwirrend mit den ganzen Terminen.#q
> 
> Bekommen wir unmittelbar vorher noch eine PN, wann, wo und wie?
> 
> Es würde sehr helfen.#h#h#h#h#h


Sicher, ihr bekommt noch genaue Infos vorher.
Im Moment ist nur wichtig wer kann Freitags und wer nicht.
Weil, stattfinden tut`s nunmal Freitag.
Und bis jetzt kann nur dennis morgens.
Dann können wir aber trainieren........... :q


----------



## Rausreißer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Falk Paustian :m 


> Es ist immer so verwirrend mit den ganzen Terminen.


  #6 
DAS, das wird leider so bleiben :q 
R.R. #h


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Sir. Mai, Sir.
> Ich will ja auch das Duell.
> *ICH WILL HORNIES............*


 



Jutt erzogen der burschen...........aber kannst ruhig weiter Mister zu mir sagen :q :q :q 

wenn ich alleine fahre komme ich natürlich zum schweinchen essen. |wavey:


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, ihr bekommt noch genaue Infos vorher.
> Im Moment ist nur wichtig wer kann Freitags und wer nicht.
> Weil, stattfinden tut`s nunmal Freitag.
> Und bis jetzt kann nur dennis morgens.
> Dann können wir aber trainieren........... :q



Ich könnte ev. schon morgends, nur was hilft es mir??

Ich habe kein BB und will auch nicht ewig im Wasser stehen.
Und ob dann die Hornies schon da sind??????
Hängt vom Wetter ab.:c#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Jutt erzogen der burschen...........aber kannst ruhig weiter Mister zu mir sagen :q :q :q
> 
> wenn ich alleine fahre komme ich natürlich zum schweinchen essen. |wavey:


Wie, alleine....
ICH FAHRE und damit basta. :q  :q 
Auf jeden fall nach Fehmarn, mit 10 Mann/Frau, und da bringt mich keiner von ab.

Jetzt hab ich euch`s aber gegeben :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte ev. schon morgends, nur was hilft es mir??
> 
> Ich habe kein BB und will auch nicht ewig im Wasser stehen.
> Und ob dann die Hornies schon da sind??????
> Hängt vom Wetter ab.:c#h


 

Ich habe auch kein belly, aber wenn ich so weiter fresse kann ich dich mitnehmen, dann sehe ich nämlich wie eins aus !!!:q 

in zwei wochen 4 kilo zugelegt und ich weiß nicht warum!! bin ich schwanger|kopfkrat


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch kein belly, aber wenn ich so weiter fresse kann ich dich mitnehmen, dann sehe ich nämlich wie eins aus !!!:q
> 
> in zwei wochen 4 kilo zugelegt und ich weiß nicht warum!! bin ich schwanger|kopfkrat



Dann gib Gas,

mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Mike, bekommst du einen Elefant?
Ist der Rüssel schon zu sehen :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike, bekommst du einen Elefant?
> Ist der Rüssel schon zu sehen :q :q :q


 


Zu sehen ???? den trage ich schon seit jahren immer geschulter .......#6  so nun werde ich mal wieder was essen gehen.|gr:  die frau hat gerufen, und da muß ich sputen:q :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
ich will Euch schon mal den Mund wässrig machen und zeig Euch mal wie so eine Sau aussehen könnte  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gib Gas,
> 
> mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird.


 


Habe alles aufgegessen !!! also wir das wetter super :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich will Euch schon mal den Mund wässrig machen und zeig Euch mal wie so eine Sau aussehen könnte :q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 

Na das sieht ja mal schon klasse aus. ich hoffe doch das jeder mit so einer vorspeise fertig wird.....:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschdiggler
> 
> (ich bin 199cm groß und 100kg leicht 38 jahre und trage eine brille und brillenträger haut man/n nicht |supergri)


......noch so eine Lüge und Dennis und ich *halten Dich * gemeinsam *fest*..... :q 
Okay, das Gewicht zweifel ich ja nicht an, aber bei unserem letzten Treffen...war es in Grossenbrode  |kopfkrat ....konnte ich Dir logger auf die Mütze spucken  :q und da ich selber so'n Nasenfahrrad habe, sind wir wieder pari   

Aber um Dein Posting mal zu kommentieren :

Ja ich benutze Gleitmittel (wenn man denn das AB-Flylinedressing so nennen darf - stammt übrigens von Mod Timsen  :q ) und das flutscht nur so durch die Ringe.

und wenn Ihr Euch jetzt schon Gedanken um das Wetter macht, dann wird die Küstenfraktion so langsam unruhig, ob Ihr denn überhaupt den Wettkampf bestreiten werdet.....
Hier oben wird immer gefischt - egal wie die Bedingungen sind


aber was soll man von Euch schon anderes erwarten :q


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

öörrkks...ich seh jetzt erst, dass der Termin tatsächlich nun Freitag ist...und somit falle ich aus dem Duell...ich könnt.... :v , da wie bereits geschrieben..ich an diesem Tag...arbeiten darf.. :c 

Naja..vielleicht auch ganz gut...soviele "Bekloppte" auf einem Haufen...wer weiß, in welch geistigem Zustand ich wieder zu Hause aufgetaucht wäre... |clown:  #2  |sagnix


----------



## Onkel Petrus (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch - hättest du gestern bescheid gesagt, hätte ich dir heute (am Umsonst-Postpaket-Tag) noch nen Sack Salz runtergeschickt. Dann hätte ihr in der Badewanne Ostsee üben können. Wenn ich den Termin freigeschaufelt bekomme, bin ich dabei!



MUAHARHAR:q


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich will Euch schon mal den Mund wässrig machen und zeig Euch mal wie so eine Sau aussehen könnte  :q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Super lecker.

Ich nehm das Stück gleich hinter den Ohren bis zum Schwanz.


Oder war das nicht "Originalgröße?"


----------



## kanalbulle (7. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich will Euch schon mal den Mund wässrig machen und zeig Euch mal wie so eine Sau aussehen könnte  :q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


sieht aus wie für zwei Personen :q


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> und wenn Ihr Euch jetzt schon Gedanken um das Wetter macht, dann wird die Küstenfraktion so langsam unruhig, ob Ihr denn überhaupt den Wettkampf bestreiten werdet.....
> Hier oben wird immer gefischt - egal wie die Bedingungen sind
> ...


 
@Dorschdiggler

weit gefehlt !!! wir machen uns gedanken über euch und das wetter.denn wie alle wissen stehen die küstenjungs ja bei 5 grad plus im floater am strand und frieren sich einen ab.:m

wir allerdings ziehen uns bei 5 grad minus ein hemd an, um keinen sonnenbrand zu bekommen. geschweige von denn kurzen hosen die wir tragen, um noch einwenig ins wasser zu gehen. (jeder meter zählt):q:q

zu großenbrode !!! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat da waren sehr viele boarder bei der plümperolympiade von stephan......aber warst du der, der über den mövenschiessssssss gefallen ist ????:g Friede .....#h

und das flutschen durch die ringe hätte ich mir ja denken können !!! nichts ist besser wie flutschen:q:q:q


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> geschweige von denn kurzen hosen die wir tragen


 Real men never wear shorts :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Real men never wear shorts :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




gut geschossen Michael !!!!! aber so würde ich mich auch wehren, wenn mir der stifft schon hinten in der hose hängt..:q:q:q

Ach wie ist das überhaupt ????  hast du immer noch deinen bollerwagen,womit du deine ausrüstung zum wasser schieben muß ????? #h#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> gut geschossen Michael !!!!! aber so würde ich mich auch wehren, wenn mir der stifft schon hinten in der hose hängt..:q:q:q
> 
> Ach wie ist das überhaupt ????  hast du immer noch deinen bollerwagen,womit du deine ausrüstung zum wasser schieben muß ????? #h#h



Ich antworte mal für Micha, DENN ICH muss seine Sachen ja zum Strand bollern.......... Er macht sich lieber aus dem Staub und hol Kippen an der Tanke.... *gröööööhl*


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin Moin ,
@kanalbulle
allllsoooooooooooooo wir waren 30 Leute bei meinem 40.sten Brutzeltag und sind alle satt geworden , war sogar noch was für Mitternachtsessen übrig .  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> @kanalbulle
> allllsoooooooooooooo wir waren 30 Leute bei meinem 40.sten Brutzeltag und sind alle satt geworden , war sogar noch was für Mitternachtsessen übrig . :q  :q  :q  :q
> 
> ...




ja richtig es waren leute !!!! Wir sind aber Angler und haben immer riesssssen hunger !!!:q:q:q:q in übrigen ! ich esse kein toast..:q:q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich antworte mal für Micha, DENN ICH muss seine Sachen ja zum Strand bollern.......... Er macht sich lieber aus dem Staub und hol Kippen an der Tanke.... *gröööööhl*




Ja dennis, da siehste mal das einige von der waterkant schon stark nachlassen, lassen sich schon ihr getakel schon von jüngeren ans wasser bringen....:m

das kann ja noch heiter werden wenn du für 20 man/n das zeug schleppen mußt.hoffendlich kommst du dann noch zum angeln...:q
(warum bin ich heute so bissig??)


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich will Euch schon mal den Mund wässrig machen und zeig Euch mal wie so eine Sau aussehen könnte :q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 

Sehr schön,


der Reisende mit Sonnenbrand |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Lauben-Lothar schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön,
> 
> 
> der Reisende mit Sonnenbrand |wavey:




|good:|good:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich antworte mal für Micha, DENN ICH muss seine Sachen ja zum Strand bollern.......... Er macht sich lieber aus dem Staub und hol Kippen an der Tanke.... *gröööööhl*


 Und dafür bin ich meinem Zivi auch sehr dankbar |rolleyes der Bollerwagen war übrigens nicht meiner....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jimduggen80 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

* so, nu muß ich mich auch mal einschalten *gg*....werde also egal welchen Termin dabeisein....das erfordert schon meine Aufgabe zur Betreuung fangverarmter Sportfischer (Nationalitäten und Bundesland unabhängig).....wenn ich jetzt von Gleitmitteln gelesen habe, stelle ich mir nur die Frage, ob meine Erstehilfe-Box auch weitreichend genug ausgestattet ist????? Aber es sind noch ein paar Tage bis dahin und ich werde diesen Bereich des Forum's weiter mit Interesse verfolgen, wer weiß, was noch dazu kommt *gg*. Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Termin und mache meine Holde schier wahnsinnig, mit meiner Geschirrplanung (Haken in der Gardine und im Teppich), man muß ja Vorfächer knüpfen, da bleibt sowas nicht aus!!!! Habe sogar schon mein Belly augepumpt, um zu schauen, ob es nach der Wintereinlagerung irgendwo Luft verliert......nun schlafe ich auf dem sofa, denn mein Belly habe ich auf meiner Betthälfte gelagert, damit unsere Kleine nicht dabeikommt *gg*......Kommentar meiner Süßen:" ....endlich mal was großes knuffeliges.....!"
Freue mich auf rege Beteiligung!!*


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Oh ein Wankendorfer !! das wir gefährlich, die schmeißen die bleie auch bei sonnenschein in die felder .......:q:q:q:q

ich darf das sagen da ich aus Trappenkamp komme, die elite der gegend um segeberg.#6#6


----------



## jimduggen80 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

 #h  #h Dann kennst du ja die Qualitäten unserer "Anglerzucht"  :g .... habe in Trappenkamp 12j gelebt.....Gärtnersiedlung..., da sieht man mal, wie klein die Welt des Anglers durch das Anglerboard wird! Toll es das gibt! #6  #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ein Wankendorfer !! das wir gefährlich, die schmeißen die bleie auch bei sonnenschein in die felder .......:q:q:q:q


@ Mike , der spielt bei uns mit....
Mein bester Kumpel #6  #6
... und ne Woche später bein D´dorf treff dabei


----------



## jimduggen80 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

*Da darf ich nicht fehlen,....kann meine CRF-Truppe nicht hängen lassen!!!
würde gerne viel öfter zum Angeln fahren, aber mangels Fahrgelegenheit komme ich jetzt seltener mal raus, das Geschirr sagt schon sie zu mir..... also, wenn jemand mal los will und einen Platz im pkw hat 04326288521.......bin Frührentner und kann zur jeder Zeit los..... Axoooooo nebenbei mal angemerkt,....der Hering ist da....sehr früh, aber das verspricht auch frühe Hornis, was wiederum toll zu dem "Duell" paßt!*


----------



## Reisender (9. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mike , der spielt bei uns mit....
> Mein bester Kumpel #6 #6
> ... und ne Woche später bein D´dorf treff dabei


 


Na Stephan, du kennst ja auch die halbe welt, und dann darf ich auf jedemfall nicht fehlen....IKEA S ist zwar schon am augenrollen aber das werde ich schon wieder mal richten wie so oft.:q :q :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> .IKEA S ist zwar schon am augenrollen aber das werde ich schon wieder mal richten wie so oft.:q :q :q


Bring sie doch einfach mit


----------



## jimduggen80 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

*kumpel, wie ich es bin, muß ich zur vorwahrnung sagen, das steph am 10.05. burzeltag hat *gg*, also anschnallen in d'dorf.......*.....sollte ich mich jetzt schlecht fühlen???????? *löl*


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				jimduggen80 schrieb:
			
		

> *kumpel, wie ich es bin, muß ich zur vorwahrnung sagen, das steph am 10.05. burzeltag hat *gg*, also anschnallen in d'dorf.......*.....sollte ich mich jetzt schlecht fühlen???????? *löl*


 

das ist doch kein Geheimniss.

Guckst du hier: http://people.freenet.de/Catchless-Release-Force/Index1.htm


----------



## jimduggen80 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

dann bin ich ja beruhigt lothar *gg*........habe mir schon 100m wasserlöslicher schnur aufspulen lassen, ich hoffe mein angelfutzie hat mich nicht angeschmiert.....wäre doch blöd ein rotauge am geradegebogenen haken zu haben und in einem zwei stunden drill zu landen.........aber "oldie" steph kommt mir nicht so davon!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				jimduggen80 schrieb:
			
		

> *kumpel, wie ich es bin, muß ich zur vorwahrnung sagen, das steph am 10.05. burzeltag hat *gg*, also anschnallen in d'dorf.......*.....sollte ich mich jetzt schlecht fühlen???????? *löl*



Na super...Dann kann ich ja mit Stephan gemeinsam anstoßen, denn am 10.05. hab ich auch Wiegetag...... :m  #h  #6


----------



## jimduggen80 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

na, wenn das nicht paßt!!!!! schonmal ne 25pers pizza plane, mit nixen, die aus dem teig steigen *löl*.......
naja, ein rotauge auf dem bauch reicht auch........riecht nach fisch und hinterläßt beweißmaterial fürs frauchen..........aber das schonmal festhalte!!!! 500km.....die sind es mir wert!


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na super...Dann kann ich ja mit Stephan gemeinsam anstoßen, denn am 10.05. hab ich auch Wiegetag...... :m #h #6


 

Dann Herzlich Willkommen auf Stephans Party  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41075


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich les` hier immer Party |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Hab ich was verpasst :q


----------



## Reisender (13. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@all







 und ich habe am 12.05.05 Brutzeltag #h #h


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

meinen "Wiedereinjahrälterwerdentag" werde ich jetzt hier nicht veröffentlichen  
ganzen Nord-Tiroler hier so liest kann man es ja echt mit der Angst bekommen - denen fehlt glaub ich echt ´ne gute Ladung Seeluft :g  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> denen fehlt glaub ich echt ´ne gute Ladung Seeluft :g  #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Wenn du wüßtest, wie Recht du hast....... :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Nochmal hochhol.
Wie siehts denn aus, ihr Küstenjunkies.
Bis jetzt erst einer für morgens eingetragen. |kopfkrat 

Oder sollen wir lieber erst gegen 17:00 Uhr mit duellieren anfangen.

So langsam sollten wir uns auf eine Zeit einigen.

Ihr bekommt dann alle noch meine Handynummer.


----------



## detlefb (18. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal hochhol.
> Wie siehts denn aus, ihr Küstenjunkies.
> Bis jetzt erst einer für morgens eingetragen. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, hier oben geht das alles ein wenig ruhiger zu.
Da werden sich noch genug " Nordies " zum Duell stellen, keine Bange :q  #h

Überhaupt morgens bedeutet hier 4:30 nicht 8:00 :q  :q


----------



## Reisender (19. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, hier oben geht das alles ein wenig ruhiger zu.
> Da werden sich noch genug " Nordies " zum Duell stellen, keine Bange :q  #h
> 
> Überhaupt morgens bedeutet hier 4:30 nicht 8:00 :q  :q






Um 4:30 Uhr kommen wir grade vom Frühstück zurück, da wir das angeln um 4:00 Uhr kurz unterbrochen haben. 8:00 Uhr sagen wir nur, das auch der letzte von euch den weg zu uns gefunden hat..:q:q


----------



## detlefb (19. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Um 4:30 Uhr kommen wir grade vom Frühstück zurück, da wir das angeln um 4:00 Uhr kurz unterbrochen haben. q:q



Also hier unterbricht man das anglen nicht!  man frühstückt und angelt weiter dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen   :q #h


----------



## MichaelB (19. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

also wo ich nach Himmelfahrt am Freitag morgen um halbfünf her komme... aber warscheinlich liege ich mit einem hinreichenden Vatertags-Brand einfach nur in der Koje und ratze  

Deshalb ja auch mein Empfehlung für nachmittags |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (19. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> *Team Küste: Interesse bekunden*
> Morgens:
> 
> Sylverpasi


Ich auch morgens :m
... "gelbe Möwe" ... is geil, hab ich ja noch nie gehört :q
Freu mich schon auf Euch #h


----------



## JulchenSG (21. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Huhu...

Jetzt muß ich mich doch hier auch erstmal zu Wort melden... |wavey:
Ich freu mich schon total euch alle auf Fehmarn zu sehen. Wir bestimmt richtig lustig... #6 #g

Nur macht es mir etwas Sorgen das ich ja was das Küstenangeln bzw. Meeresangeln angeht noch ganz jungfräulich bin...  #d  #c  
Aber es sind ja genug Leute da die mir zeigen können wie`s geht.

Liebe Grüße
Eurer Julchen


----------



## MelaS72 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu...
> 
> Jetzt muß ich mich doch hier auch erstmal zu Wort melden... |wavey:
> Ich freu mich schon total euch alle auf Fehmarn zu sehen. Wir bestimmt richtig lustig... #6 #g
> ...



ich stell mich neben dich, damit ich auch was mitlernen kann


----------



## JulchenSG (21. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> ich stell mich neben dich, damit ich auch was mitlernen kann



Das ist ne gute Idee... dann bin ich nicht so allein mit meiner Unwissenheit... :q :g

Und wenn`s nicht klappt legen wir uns einfach in die Sonne .... 

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Entschuldigung, wenn ich`s überlesen habe, aber steht nun schon der genaue Termin? Wenn es Freitag der 07.05. ist, dann wird`s bei mir nichts. Am Samstag den 08.05. wäre ich wie geplant mit von der Partie.  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, wenn ich`s überlesen habe, aber steht nun schon der genaue Termin? Wenn es Freitag der 07.05. ist, dann wird`s bei mir nichts. Am Samstag den 08.05. wäre ich wie geplant mit von der Partie.  #h



Hi Rolf...ich glaube auf der ersten Seite steht Freitag........
Ich werde auch erst am späten Nachmittag erscheinen, aber das ist nicht wichtig...dabeisein ist alles  :q


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin, 





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch erst am späten Nachmittag erscheinen, aber das ist nicht wichtig...dabeisein ist alles :q


 Klingt gut - in Erwartung, daß Actore kneift, schreit das doch zuminnigens nach Konvoi   #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schweißsocke (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Der späte Nachmittag/Abend reicht ja wohl auch völlig, um die Süßwasserfritzen in Grund und Boden zu angeln, tagsüber ist es im Mai sowieso nicht mehr so dolle.


----------



## oh-nemo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rolf...ich glaube auf der ersten Seite steht Freitag........
> Ich werde auch erst am späten Nachmittag erscheinen, aber das ist nicht wichtig...dabeisein ist alles  :q


Jo|kopfkrat wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... :q 
.....dann bin ich wohl auch erst Abends da :m und nicht schon am Morgen.


----------



## Gast 1 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ob ich voll dabei bin, steht im Moment in den Sternen.

Mein Fahrzeug hat einen totalen Motorschaden.

Aber für einen Tag komme ich höchstwahrscheinlich trotzdem.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## jimduggen80 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo|kopfkrat wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... :q
> .....dann bin ich wohl auch erst Abends da :m und nicht schon am Morgen.




Jörg...abends findet man auch den Grill viel besser *gg*.....noch 14 Tage!
Ich werde mich aber bemühen, am Vortage schon mit *Lockrufen* ordentlich Fisch an die Küste zu holen......wäre doch schön, wenn es nicht so aussieht, wie August letztem Jahres beim Aalangeln. :c 
Gemütlichkeit mit Fisch gekrönt, ist da sicher 'ne große Steigerung!!! #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Dorschdiggler

vielen Dank für die Info. Aber da ich erst gegen 20:00 Uhr Arbeitsende habe, lohnt es sich nicht mehr für mich.  #d  Schade.  :c 

@ Falk Paustian

Gegen Motortotalschaden hilft ein neues Auto.    Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.  :q   #h


----------



## detlefb (24. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Motortotalschaden hilft ein neues Auto.    Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.  :q   #h



und gegen schlecht anspringende Außenborder, neuer Sprit im Tank. #6 

Ich bin gerade von der Elbe zurück, Kormorane jagen geht klasse mit dem Boot. #6  #6  |supergri 

Nee Nee komm man rum, ich würde gerne deinen neuen Brummfietz sehen  ,
wenigstens auf ne Wurst #h


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

das war es dann mit einer aktiven Teilnahme, ich bin raus :g 

An dem langen Wochenende hat meine Süße seit sechs Jahren die erstmalige Chance auf ein paar Tage ohne Familie - und die wohl einmalige Chance, mit einer Freundin zusammen diese Zeit in irgend so einem Luxus- und/oder Wellness Hotel (so ich das denn alles richtig geschnallt habe |rolleyes ) in Glücksburg zu verbringen und somit bin ich mit meinen beiden kleinen Damen ein paar Tage allein zu Haus.

Ggf. werden wir aber am Freitag mal zu dritt auf die Insel düsen und was vom Grill schnorren - außerdem muß ich meinen Mädels doch mal live und in Farbe zeigen, daß es so´ne und solche Angler gibt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (27. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Ggf. werden wir aber am Freitag mal zu dritt auf die Insel düsen und was vom Grill schnorren - außerdem muß ich meinen Mädels doch mal live und in Farbe zeigen, daß es so´ne und solche Angler gibt
> Gruß
> Michael



Las mal das "Ggf" mal weg, ich nehme ein paar Würstchen mehr mit, dann wird es schon reichen  #h


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Las mal das "Ggf" mal weg, ich nehme ein paar Würstchen mehr mit, dann wird es schon reichen #h


 Das ´n Wort #h  ich werde es meinen beiden Ladies ausrichten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jimduggen80 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das war es dann mit einer aktiven Teilnahme, ich bin raus :g
> 
> ...



Schade Micha, aber ich werde dir eine Angel bereithalten, damit Du auf den Fotos auch in Aktion zu sehen bist *gg*....wenn Deinen Ladies das gefällt kommst Du eh nicht weg vom Strand  #h ,...kenne das.....habe auch kleine Ladies |bla: also Ggf ---> abgelehnt!


----------



## Gast 1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Falk Paustian
> 
> Gegen Motortotalschaden hilft ein neues Auto.    Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.  :q   #h



Neues "altes Auto" ist da, bin dabei.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Falk Paustian

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum Töf Töf.  :q   #6 
Bei mir wird`s wirklich nicht`s, da ich bis 20:00 Uhr arbeietn muß.  :c


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,





			
				jimduggen80 schrieb:
			
		

> Ggf ---> abgelehnt!


 Einspruch stattgegeben   selbstmurmelnd werde ich eine Angel am Start haben, fahre doch nicht ohne an den beach |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So, Leute.
Die erste Seite ist abgeändert und bleibt jetzt so.
Freue mich schon auf Freitag.
PN´s mit Handynummer sind raus.


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich schon auf Freitag.
> PN´s mit Handynummer sind raus.



Handynummer ist ausgetauscht.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ich bringe alle Würmer mit, die wir beim LSFV mit ca. 10 Leuten am Vortag nicht verangelt haben.

Mein Bruder Jan muß dann die Fische versorgen.#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## MichaelB (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

Leutz, ist denn niemand schon nachmittags am Start? Ich wollte ja mit meinen beiden Lütten mal vorbei schaun, aber Treffpunkt ab 17Uhr bei McFress heißt nicht vor 19Uhr am Wasser... und normal sind wir da schon mit Zähne putzen dran  

Schau mer mal... zuminnigens kann/darf/will ich nicht jegliche Erziehung in den drei Tagen, an denen meine Frau nicht da ist, so _*schwupppss*_ zunichte machen |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mer mal... zuminnigens kann/darf/will ich nicht jegliche Erziehung in den drei Tagen, an denen meine Frau nicht da ist, so _*schwupppss*_ zunichte machen |rolleyes



Tipp von Vater zu Vater: |wavey: 
Fahr schon am Mittag mit Deinen Mädels an die Küste und bau ein paar tolle Sandburgen mit ihnen. Dann, so gegen 16:00 Uhr, spendierst Du ihnen ein Happy Meal (aber keine Cola!!!) bei McD. und bist so pünktlich am Treff.
Wenn's dann am Abend los geht, sind sie wieder die ganze Zeit draußen. Bevor Du Dich auf den Rückweg machst, zieh ihnen den Jogginganzug an, und im Auto ratzen sie, wie die Murmeltiere. Zuhause musst Du sie dann nur so, wie sie sind, ins Bettchen tragen. Gegen den ausnahmsweisen Ausfall des Zähneputzens hilft ein frischer Apfel als letzte Mahlzeit und ein zuckerfreies Kaugummi hinterher oder halt die mitgenommene Zahnbürste und 'ne Pulle Mineralwasser. Dafür am morgen danach etwas gründlicher reinigen 
Endergebnis: Ein toller Vater-Töchter-Tag

(P.S.: Meine Frau fährt auch einmal im Jahr mit ihrer Freundin (Frau meines Angelkameraden) ins Wellness-Hotel, als Ausgleich für unsere Norgetour  :q  :q  :q )


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Leutz, ist denn niemand schon nachmittags am Start? Ich wollte ja mit meinen beiden Lütten mal vorbei schaun, aber Treffpunkt ab 17Uhr bei McFress heißt nicht vor 19Uhr am Wasser... und normal sind wir da schon mit Zähne putzen dran



So wie ausschaut bin ich wohl, mit Longhunter ab Do. früh unterwegs. Wir wollen in Süssau mit dem Gummischlauch raus, da irgendwo übernachten, um dann Fr früh. auf Fehmarn dabei zusein. Nun findet das erst am Nachmittag statt, hmmmmmm |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hi,

Danke, Garfield für die Mühe(n)!
Wieder einmal machen die die Abend-Arbeitszeiten einen Strich durch die Rechnung  :c  #d Auch tagsüber kann ich leider nicht vorbeischauen (rehearsals...)
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls superviel Spaß, bin gespannt auf den Ausgang   und freue mich auf die Bilder!

 |wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ausschaut bin ich wohl, mit Longhunter ab Do. früh unterwegs. Wir wollen in Süssau mit dem Gummischlauch raus, da irgendwo übernachten, um dann Fr früh. auf Fehmarn dabei zusein. Nun findet das erst am Nachmittag statt, hmmmmmm |kopfkrat


Du hast doch meine Handynummer.
Wir sind auch irgend wo am Fischen.
(Ausser Sylverpasi hat sich ja keiner für morgens eintragen lassen #c) 
Kurzer Anruf und schon kann der Spaß losgehen.
Und Abends dann mit allen zu Duell


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Danke, Garfield für die Mühe(n)!
> Wieder einmal machen die die Abend-Arbeitszeiten einen Strich durch die Rechnung  :c  #d Auch tagsüber kann ich leider nicht vorbeischauen (rehearsals...)
> ...


Schade Sönke.
Vielleicht klappts ja beim Sommernachtsbellyboatangeln.
Vorrausgesetzt es wird der 2. Termin.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

@Honeyball: das klingt alles sehr einleuchtend - und nachahmenswert |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@allNachdem ich nun zweitage und nächte auf den brustwartzen durch die gegen gekrochen bin!! und heute nacht war der hammer !! habe vor schmerzen nur noch geschrien und war kurz vor der einlieferung ins krankenhaus.also war ich heute morgen beim arzt..

Diagnose:

ich habe eine doppelseitige hodenentzündung(groß wie pinponbälle) mit befall der prostata die bis zum platzen entzündet ist.....
alle leiter und wie das ganze zeug heißt, ist nur noch ein haufen entzündeter strenge.... 

das bedeutet für mich das aus !!!! der arzt hat mir eine hammer spritze gegeben die die schmerzen erträglicher machen, aber wenn die geschichte bis donnerstag nicht besser ist werde ich vatertag mit der schnabeltasse im krankenhaus feiern.

es tut mir *sehr leid*, aber momentan läuft mir die scheieiße einfach hinterher, mußte schon zwei weitere treffen wegen irgendwelchen schitt absagen...

bitte seit nicht böse und entteuscht, ich wäre lieber auf fehmarn als hier mit einem kühlakku zwischen den beinen mir die nüsse ab zufrieren.....

leute es tut mir leid, aber ich kann nichts dran machen !!!:c


----------



## Reisender (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Garfield

Stephan ! es tut mir sehr leid das ich nicht dabei sein kann bei deinem duell. aber ich kann unter diesen bedingungen wirklich nichts machen. ich bedaure das sehr da ich weiß wie man sich auf sowas freud. ich habe es schon fertig gebracht wehrend eines krankenhausaufendhaltes angeln zu gehen. aber diese geschichte mit den ganzen entzündungen ist mir zu gefährlich..|uhoh:


----------



## Lachsy (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Reisender, dir gute besserung, hört sich ja schlimm an 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Mike
Mann,mann ,mann, wat machste denn immer für Sachen  #d  #d  #d .
Du mußt auch nicht immer HIER schreien wenn sowas verteilt wird.
Böse ist dir sicher keiner.
Sieh zu das du wieder fit wirst. Gesundheit geht vor allen anderen, Angeln eingeschlossen.
Wünsche dir gute Besserung.

@ Ikea S
Pfleg ihn mal schön uns pass auf das er keinen Mist macht.


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich habe mich terminlich schlecht ausgedrückt.

Am Freitag habe ich Brandungsangeln mit Verbandsmitgliedern.
Am Samstag bin ich ab Mittag dabei, dann open End.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Mal sehen wie zeitig ich am Freitag mit dem schindern fertig bin.
Garfield hat ja seine Handynummer rübergemailt so da ich auch noch später zu Euch stossen kann.
MichiB,bring mal Deine Girls mit,vieleicht kommt mein Chefangler ja auch mit


----------



## MichaelB (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

und hängt das





			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht kommt mein Chefangler ja auch mit


 davon 





			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> MichiB,bring mal Deine Girls mit


 ab?   

Wir werden nach einem ausgiebigen Früh ( spät  ) stück mal in Richtung Insel düsen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und hängt das davon  ab?
> 
> ...


Nö,eigentlich nicht.
Mal sehen wie er Freitag Lust hat


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

in Burg ? Ist das nicht bei mir um die Ecke ? Ist das das Burg , was in der nähe von Magdeburg ist ?


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> in Burg ? Ist das nicht bei mir um die Ecke ? Ist das das Burg , was in der nähe von Magdeburg ist ?



Erdkunde 6 SETZEN!!  

Nein, es ist Burg auf Fehmarn#h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Garfield = Bei Dir steht auf Seite 1 ne Kiste Bier neben Deinem Namen.
Ist das der Preis ?
Wünsch Euch viel Spass und dem Mike alles Gute.


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Nö das ist gegen Heimweh  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Micky (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich melde mich und Timmy4903 mal "vorsichtshalber" und unter Vorbehalt von dieser Aktion ab. 
Da ja nun morgen Vaddertach ist und ich gleichzeitig das VOLLE 30.Geburtstags-Traditionsfegen vollziehen muss, fürchte ich nach bisher durchgesickerten Informationen einen körperlichen und geistigen TOTALAUSFALL bis Freitag Abend.
Sollten sich die Körperkontrollfunktionen wieder rechtzeitig zurück melden, wir einen Fahrer finden, dann sind wir natürlich dabei !!!


----------



## jimduggen80 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde mich und Timmy4903 mal "vorsichtshalber" und unter Vorbehalt von dieser Aktion ab.
> Da ja nun morgen Vaddertach ist und ich gleichzeitig das VOLLE 30.Geburtstags-Traditionsfegen vollziehen muss, fürchte ich nach bisher durchgesickerten Informationen einen körperlichen und geistigen TOTALAUSFALL bis Freitag Abend.
> Sollten sich die Körperkontrollfunktionen wieder rechtzeitig zurück melden, wir einen Fahrer finden, dann sind wir natürlich dabei !!!



na da hoffe ich doch das beste!!!! gratulation
mal schauen, wie du nach einem derartigem gefecht werfen kannst #6


----------



## Micky (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				jimduggen80 schrieb:
			
		

> na da hoffe ich doch das beste!!!! gratulation
> mal schauen, wie du nach einem derartigem gefecht werfen kannst #6


 Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehle ich Schutzhelme und einen Sicherheitsabstand von 100 Metern rund um meinen Angelplatz... :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Bei uns Geschädigten haben die Nordis keine Chance ; wir haben schon Bierflaschen gedrillt und unser Geheimtipp " Udos Sohn ( Alleskönner ) " hat sogar schon mal Fische gefangen.
Der hat einen Satz krummer Haken mit ist mit dem Katerchen aufs Beste eingespielt, was das Keschern von Garnelen betrifft.
Lauben-Flöte dagegen steht mehr auf schöne Landschaft und wirft seinen Köder schon mal in die Dünen, was dann Mela S und Anhang zum Suchen animiert.
Und das alles muss mein lieber Mike vom Wohnzimmer in der Tiefkühlperspektive aus begutachten. Wat für ein Dilemma ?
Mädels / Jungens = Zeigst den Nordis und fangt nix - wie immer -, dann seit Ihr hier die wahren Helden.
__________________

Ich wünsche allen nur das Beste !


----------



## jimduggen80 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

ich halte meinen kalodermakörper bedeckt *gg*....--->call to fehmarn,wir sehen uns morgen, bin ab 11:00 uhr auf der insel.... bei anfragen:  01735817547


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				jimduggen80 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ab 11:00 uhr auf der insel....


....da bin ich schon fast wieder auf dem Rückweg....mit satt Fisch im Rucksack  :q  :q


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Hakengröße1

wie recht du hast, habe heute schon mit dem norden teleringt....mein bruder ist auch draußen zum angeln und ich muß zu hause sitzen und meine glocken kühlen..:c :c  was für ein mist....wollte mein vater zum vatertag gratulieren, und mußte ihn in norwegen anrufen (arbeit) und der erzählte mir das die besatzung der begleitschiffe alle wie die irren die köhler fangen....wie schlimm kann es noch kommen ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> wie schlimm kann es noch kommen ??



Kann ich Dir sagen... ich kann auch nicht auf Fehmarn dabei sein  :c  :c  :c . Taufvorbereitungen für meinen Sohnemann sind nicht abgeschlossen!!!! Verdammt verdammt verdammt........... :r


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Lepo= Sach wat


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Lepo= Sach wat


 

....*grins* kannste net pennen? Ich möchte gern und darf net :c  muss noch 
knapp 4 Stünden werkeln


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Wat? Um die Zeit ?
Ich bin jetzt fot ! 
Wünche Dir einen schönen Frei   Tag !


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir sagen... ich kann auch nicht auf Fehmarn dabei sein  :c  :c  :c . Taufvorbereitungen für meinen Sohnemann sind nicht abgeschlossen!!!! Verdammt verdammt verdammt........... :r



Drückeberger  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Wat? Um die Zeit ?
Ich bin jetzt fot ! 
Wünche Dir einen schönen Frei   Tag !


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Um die Zeit ?
> Ich bin jetzt fot !
> Wünche Dir einen schönen Frei Tag !


 
..... :q :q im im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.... ich hab heut nen Frei-tag.
dann wünsche ich dir ne Gute Nacht und mir später nen Guten Start ins 
Weekend  :q wir lesen uns #6


----------



## Reisender (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@all


sind die ersten blanken schon aus dem wasser ??


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Na, wie das so ist bei richtigen Anglern = Noch keinen Fisch gesehen.
Super-Wetter aber heftiger Wind und Ortswechsel wird angestrebt.
Das sind die Infos - 12.26 Uhr

Gruss
Herbert


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Moin,

man muß einsehen, wenn man verloren hat... meine beiden Mädels sind für kein Geld der Welt zu überreden, nach Fehmarn zu fahren #c 

Zitat: "Wir fahren doch nicht eine Stunde hin und eine zurück, damit DU bei DEM Wetter mit Deinen Angelkollegen quasseln kannst"  |uhoh: 

Ich beuge mich der Mehrheit #t 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schweißsocke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich hänge hier immer noch in einer Besprechung fest - wenn die Jungs nicht langsam zum Schluss kommen, lohnt die Fahrt für mich nicht mehr. Ich werde mal versuchen, das Ganze zu einem schnellen Abschluss zu bringen, ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen viel Petri!


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So,Family sitzt schon im Auto 
Bis gleich #h


----------



## Gast 1 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich fahre jetzt gleich los.

Werde vorher noch einwenig auf Hornhecht / MeFo versuchen und dann am Abend mit in dei Brandung.


----------



## detlefb (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Nun ja, 
ein büschen spät aber besser als nie ein paar Zeilen zu diesem Duell.

Was sol soll man sagen, die norddeutschen Boardies traten ja nicht greade in Massen auf.
Immerhin,  oh-nemo, longhunter, und meine Wenigkeit, waren erschienen  .
Nach einer kurzen Stärkung bei der gelben Möwe, ging es dann ab nach Katharinenhof. Auf dem Parkplatz ging es zu wie vor der Dorfkirche Sonntag um fünf Minuten vor Zehn. Also schnell rein in die Klamotten und los ging es. Mutig sind wir gegen die rheinische Übermacht angetreten.  Bereits nach kurzer Zeit stand es 1:0 gegen uns. Jörg und ich legten uns mächtig ins Zeug und warfen die Snaps Richtung Horizont, leider ohne Erfolg.
Longhunter bediente derweil die Kamera, somit gibt hier schonmal einige Foddos.
Als dann Lauben-Lothar mit einem netten Dorsch an der Brandungsrute  ,  auf 2:0 erhöhte, gaben wir schließlich auf. 
Galt es doch, ein wenig Gerstenkaltschale nebst klasse Grillwurst zu verdrücken und ein wenig zu plauschen.
Das war ein super klasse Treffen, mit den Südlichtern, was leider viel zu kurz war. 
Ich hoffe das wir uns während des Sommers hier oben nochmal wiedersehen! #6


----------



## detlefb (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

so und hier noch ein büschen Nachschlag


----------



## Reisender (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Freue mich das die landratten euch mal gezeigt haben wo der hammer hängt...

leider war und bin ich immernoch außergefecht gesetzt, aber an dem sieg für uns habe ich keinen zweifel gehabt. schade das nur wenige nordlichter den weg zu euch gefunden haben, aber vieleicht lagen diese noch immer angeschlagen im bettchen.:q :q  


* Petri Heil*  An Garfields Truppe |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## jimduggen80 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@Detlefb: Schöne Bilder!! Ich bin nun auch wieder zu Hause und muß das Resume ziehen: Unheimlich nette Leute getroffen, spitzen Fun haben alle gehabt und wenn ich "Spock" wäre, hätte ich ihnen den langen Rückweg ersparen können, durch knappes Baemen *gg*. Wetter und Fang waren wie immer bei solchen Treffs nicht die Erfüllung aller Träume, aber das wurde durch gute Laune und reichlich Ernährung (flüssig und fest) einfach wettgemacht.
Ich habe auch einiges an Fotomaterial zusammentragen können, und werde dieses nach dem Entwickeln zum Garfield schicken, weil eine Eventseite seinerseits geplant ist und dort alles Material gesichtet werden kann.

@Reisender: Du hast zwar etwas verpaßt, aber wennn der Dom seine Glocken verliert ist er kein Dom mehr! Nächstesmal klappt es bestimmt *Daumendrücke und gute Besserung wünsche*. Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich doch noch das Treffen in Düsseldorf!? Vielleicht geht es Dir dann etwas besser und bist dabei?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich das die landratten euch mal gezeigt haben wo der hammer hängt...
> 
> leider war und bin ich immernoch außergefecht gesetzt, aber an dem sieg für uns habe ich keinen zweifel gehabt. schade das nur wenige nordlichter den weg zu euch gefunden haben, aber vieleicht lagen diese noch immer angeschlagen im bettchen.:q :q
> 
> ...



Passend dazu donnerts gerade hier. So ein Sch...- Wetter gibts doch eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Jau Jungens, kommt nach Düsseldorf.
Hier gibt es sogar Fische.


----------



## jimduggen80 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Jungens, kommt nach Düsseldorf.
> Hier gibt es sogar Fische.



Wenn alles klappt kommen zwei Nordlichter dazu....wäre super dabei zu sein, allerdings ist das noch nicht sicher....wir werden dann auch mit Kontaktsprengmittel am Haken arbeiten, das sichert den Nichtfang |wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Jut, das heute kein Treffen ist.
Hier ist ein Gewitter im Gange, dass man meint, die Welt geht unter.
Es ist dunkel wie in der Nacht und wenn das so weiter geht, hab ich den Rhein bald im Garten.


----------



## Gast 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Am Freitag konnte ich ja nicht kommen, siehe oben, 

dafür glaubte ich kaum, was da am Samstag auf mich zu kam.

So unglaublich nette Leute und so viel Spaß habe ich echt lange nicht gehabt.
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Es fing alles damit an, daß ich von Garfield in Ort erkannt worden bin. Der Anglerbord Aufkleber war auch eine Hilfe und wir mochten uns sofort. Es wurde über die "Übermacht" der Landratten gesprochen, aber wenn es stimmt, daß unsere Vertretung schon gegen 20 00 Uhr aufgehört hat zu anglen, kann von einem Duell eher nicht gesprochen werden. Es fing bei uns mit dem LSFV auch erst gegen 21 00 Uhr an zu beißen.

Trotzdem waren Alle guter Dinge und wir quatschten uns fest. Zu Abend gelang es mir dann doch noch mit 2 Landratten zum Brandungsangeln zu gehen.
So ganz nebenbei kammen da dann 3 schöne maßige Dorsche und eine relativ große Aalmutter raus.
Nach Mitternacht und einem ausführlichen Filetierwettbewerb wurden die Fische plus ca. 1 kg Krabben noch schnell gebraten und bis 04 00 Uhr vertilgt.

Kurz vor 05 00 Uhr beschlossen Garfield und ich uns mal einwenig auf der Insel umzusehen.
Irgendwie haben wir dabei auch noch ein wenig geangelt und kamen gegen 0830 Uhr mit ca. 10 Platten und einem großen Dorsch bei den Erwachenden an.

Als wir die Fische zeigten, die Garfield und ich gefangen hatten, kamen auch gleich die ersten Beschwerden:

Ihr hättet uns doch um 04 00 Uhr wecken können......  und so weiter.#h#h

Bilder hat Garfield reichlich gemacht und ich warte auf seinen Bericht.

Es war einfach nur ein wirklich tolles Treffen, welches ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde.Danke an Euch Landratten.#6#6#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Das liest sich doch schön.
Klasse !


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das liest sich doch schön.
> Klasse !


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen...der Bericht und die Fotos wecken schon ein wenig Wehmut, da ich das Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee wirklich sehr vermisse. Auch ich bin schon auf Stephans Fotos gespannt!#6


----------



## MelaS72 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

meine Fotos und der Bericht des CRF-Schriftführers kommen auch noch! 
jetzt erstmal Koffer auspacken und Wäsche Richtung Maschine wuchten.


----------



## jimduggen80 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> meine Fotos und der Bericht des CRF-Schriftführers kommen auch noch!
> jetzt erstmal Koffer auspacken und Wäsche Richtung Maschine wuchten.



Mela, denke daran.....Wathosen werden nicht gebügelt :g


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hi Leute
Es war einfach toll, nur die Rückfahrt (nochmal danke fürs Chauffieren Lothar)
war etwas langatmig. 
Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit 58 km/h #d .
Stau, Stau, Stau.
Naja, egal. Wir sind ja zurück.
Ich habe gestern auch das Auto nicht mehr ausgepackt, keine Lust mehr zu nix gehabt.
Zum Duell, kann ich nur sagen, daß es schön war einen Boardie wiederzutreffen (Oh-Nemo, mit Frau und Kind) und einigen neue kennen zu lernen detlefb, longhunter und am Samstag Falk Paustian (der, der nur Falk ist :q ).
Beim eigentlichen Duell sind die Nordies leider nicht so zahlreich wie erwartet erschienen, was aber wohl mit am bescheidenen Wetter lag.
Jedenfalls haben wir durch den selbstlosen Einsatz von H.G.(ein Vereinskamerad von mir) und LaubenLothar 2:0 gewonnen.
Es wurde viel erzählt, gegrillt und auch das ein oder andere Bierchen vernichtet. Später kamen noch Bekannte von Markus (kein Boardie) dazu und brachten noch ne Kiste Flens mit, was die Stimmung noch zusätzlich hob.
Danke nochmals.
Samstag ging es dann für JulchenSg und Andi auf die Antares, es wurden aber nur 2 Dorsche gefangen, wovon einer wieder releast wurde.
Jimduggen, LaubenLothar, Markus, H.G. und Alleskönner führen selber von Lemkenhafen aus mit einem gecharterten Boot raus und haben relativ gut gefangen. (u.a. einen Hering).
Abends, nach den Essen fuhren Falk, DanyS73 und ich nochmal zum Strand, wo wir noch 2 Dorsche und eine Aalmutter verhaften konnten.
Danach gab es noch eine filetier und Kochkurs.
Gegen 5:00 Uhr fuhren Falk und ich noch ein wenig Angelstellen suchen.
Für`s nächste mal weiß ich jetzt jedenfalls wo ich versuchen werde ein paar Fische zu verhaften.
Fazit:
Das Wetter hätte besser sein können und die Fische etwas mehr, aber die Leute die dabei waren sind sicher schwer zu überbieten.
Es hat Spaß gemacht, die Stimmung war gut und der nächste Vatertag kommt bestimmt......


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Noch welche...........


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Weiter gehts.....


----------



## Reisender (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Schade das ich nicht konnte !!! 

aber aber beim nächsten mal werde ich dabei sein, und wenn ich mir die glocken abschneiden muß, egal ich werde kommen...|wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Mike
Ja, schade das du nicht konntest, es war echt toll.
Super Stimmung, super Leute alles so wie es gehört.
Beim nächsten Mal bist du dabei. #6  #6


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Huhu ihr Lieben...

So, was die Heimfahrt angeht kann ich Garfield nur zustimmen. Ich denke es waren insgesamt knapp 100 km Stau / stockender Verkehr in dem wir auf der A1 standen. Aber um 19.30 Uhr waren wir dann auch endlich zu Hause. 
Auch was das Gepäck angeht, haben wir genauso gehandelt wie Garfield. Erst mal alles im Auto lassen und ab auf die Couch mit den Katzen kuscheln.
Aber alles in allem war das wieder mal ein seeeeeehhhhhhhhhrrrrrrr schönes Treffen. Viele nette Leute, Wetter mit dem wir wirklich viel Glück hatten, eine super Unterbringung (auch wenn`s in der ersten Nacht für manche etwas eng wurde) und viel Spaß.
Außerdem war ich sehr begeistert von meiner ersten Kutterfahrt auf der MS Antares. Ich hatte ja ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen Angst davor das ich die meiste Zeit über der Reling hänge... aber bei anfangs Windstärke 3-4 und später überhaupt keinem Wind mehr war das alles kein Problem. Ich hab mich sogar so wohl gefühlt das ich beim Rausfahren fast eingeschlafen wäre weils so schon geschaukelt hat..... :q
Na ja, gefangen wurde an dem Tag auf dem Kutter leider allgemein sehr schlecht... aber ich habe meine zwei Dorsche gefangen und das reicht mir voll und ganz. Vor allem weil mein Männe keinen gefangen hat...  Das ist auch das einzige was ich an diesem Wochenende gefangen habe.
Aber dafür hatte ich richtig viel Spaß.
Meine Bilder bringe ich morgen mal um euch noch ein bißchen neidisch auf das schöne Wochenende zu machen. :q:q:q:q
Ganz großen Dank auch nochmal an Diddi für die vielen nützlichen Tipps vor unserer ersten Kutterfahrt !!!

Liebe Grüße #h
Euer Julchen

PS.: @ Garfield.... Die Reifen leben noch .... |rolleyes :q


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Garfield

Ach ja, für nächstes Jahr kannst du uns auch direkt wieder auf die Liste setzen. Wir sind auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: @ Garfield.... Die Reifen leben noch .... |rolleyes :q


Hallo Julia.
Ich würde aber trotzden sehen, daß ich schnell "neue/andere" bekomme.
So`n Reifenplatzer ist nicht spaßig wenn man einen bekommt.
Sicher ist sicher.
Schön das es euch gefallen hat.
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Garfield

Klar, heute Abend kommen die Dinger runter und dann kommen die Sommerreifen drauf....  Dann ist wieder alles okay.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Garfield

Ach ja, und bestell deiner Tochter einen schönen Gruß von mir... meinem Ohr geht`s wieder ganz gut....  :q #6

Liebe Grüße
Julchen


----------



## jimduggen80 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich werde meine Bilder nachreichen......müßen erst entwickelt werden, einen Film voll mit Kaninchen und Pferden (Corinna *gg*) und zwei Filme voll mit Bildern von diesen supertollen Tagen.......@Garlield: bin auch wieder dabei, sonst fehlt doch etwas


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> @ Garfield
> 
> Ach ja, und bestell deiner Tochter einen schönen Gruß von mir... meinem Ohr geht`s wieder ganz gut....  :q #6
> 
> ...


Das hat ihr echt leid getan.
Sie sagt nochmal Entschuldigung.....


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Jim
Kaninchen ??? Wo waren denn da Kaninchen ? Ich hab keine Kaninchen gesehen. Muss ich wohl verpasst haben.... :q:q:q:q

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## JulchenSG (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat ihr echt leid getan.
> Sie sagt nochmal Entschuldigung.....



Alles wieder in Ordnung...
Hab ja selbst erst im Auto gemerkt das es geblutet hat... |rolleyes
Ist ja noch alles dran... größtenteils jedenfalls... :q

Gruß
Julia


----------



## MelaS72 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Oha, jetzt aber schnell.....@Garfield, die "S"ippschaft ist auch nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei!!!

@Diddi, keine Sorge, wo keine Wathose ist, kann auch keine gebügelt werden  Aber glaub mir, das ist das nächste, was wir uns anschaffen werden!!! Dann guck ich auch mal wie Garfield, ob an den einzelnen Haken was hängt 

@all, die Fotos sind schon mal schön auf CD gebrannt, jetzt müssen die Dinger nur noch irgendwie ins Netz. Kann aber noch etwas dauern, weil ich ja nicht nur 10 Bilder gemacht habe


----------



## Gast 1 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Irgend jemand hat hier geschrieben, daß nicht alle Fische gefangen wurden.|bla:|bla:

Ein für Alle mal, es wurden alle Fische gefangen.

Leider kam ich erst am Samstag dazu und bereue zutiefst.
Der Freitag war garantiert noch besser.

Aber am Samstag - bezüglich angeln - war bei den Herausforderern nichts mehr los.
Nur mit Mühe konnte ich noch zwei dazu bewegen, an die Brandung zu gehen.

Klar war, es wird kein neues Duell, so gab ich eine Rute ab und wir versuchten die Fische mit jeweils einer Rute dem Meer "herauszulachen".

Zum Verständnis: Statt Angeln wurde sehr viel gelacht.

Und es wurden 3 Dorsche und eine Aalmutter , obwohl wir nur die Würmer baden wollten, gelandet.


Aber jetzt kommt es:

Garfield ist jeden "Vaddertach" da, viele von Euch wollen wiederkommen.
Ich organisiere ein "Team Nordies".

Und dann: zieht Euch warm an: Wir sind die Gewinner.

PS: Garfiel und ich haben eine Plastiktüte voll Fische am Hafen frisch gekauft. Und da wir ehrlich sind und immer die Wahrheit sagen, habe ich
Garfiled die Fische zugeworfen, er hat sie gefangen, anschließend hat er sie zurückgeworfen und ich habe sie gefangen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt kommt es:
> 
> Garfield ist jeden "Vaddertach" da, viele von Euch wollen wiederkommen.
> Ich organisiere ein "Team Nordies".
> ...


@ Landratten
Ich habe gerade mit Falk teleniert.
Wir kriegen Haue, das steht fest.
Er hat gedroht, dann mit der halben Verbandsmannschaft anzutreten :c  :c  :c


----------



## Reisender (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



Garfield0815Er hat gedroht schrieb:


> na dann bestellen wir schon mal die rollstühle !!!! damit sie beim weinen auch sitzen können...:q :q :q


----------



## Alleskönner (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Melde mich jetzt auch mal,bin noch total|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: von gestern.Es war echt geil dort und zum angeln hat man auch jedemenge gelgenheiten.Hab meinen Vater gestern direkt gefragt ob wir dort noch dieses Jahr urlaub machen können:qWenn es geht würde ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder auf der Matte stehen und disesmal werde ich die Nordlichter nass machen:g.


----------



## Gast 1 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich jetzt auch mal,bin noch total|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: von gestern.Es war echt geil dort und zum angeln hat man auch jedemenge gelgenheiten.Hab meinen Vater gestern direkt gefragt ob wir dort noch dieses Jahr urlaub machen können:qWenn es geht würde ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder auf der Matte stehen und disesmal werde ich die Nordlichter nass machen:g.



*lol*

Ich dachte wir sind "Freunde" ?


----------



## Alleskönner (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ja natürlich sind wir freunde,aber dafür das alle gedacht haben das ich das Ass im Ärmel währe,war mein Fangergebnis doch sehr schlecht:c.Dafür versuche ich beim nächstenmal einen Haken am Vorfach zu machen,dann klapt es sicher:g.


----------



## MelaS72 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Bis dahin haben wir auch noch jede Menge Zeit und Gelegenheit zum Üben (unsere Strategien verbessern), wie wir die Nordies wieder schlagen können (Falk nehmen wir vorher zur Seite, mit dem wird gelacht, bis der Arzt kommt  )


----------



## MelaS72 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich jetzt auch mal,bin noch total|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: von gestern.Es war echt geil dort und zum angeln hat man auch jedemenge gelgenheiten._*Hab meinen Vater gestern direkt gefragt ob wir dort noch dieses Jahr urlaub machen können:q*_Wenn es geht würde ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder auf der Matte stehen und disesmal werde ich die Nordlichter nass machen:g.



Wir haben vor der Rückfahrt schon direkt klar gemacht, dass wir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch mal wiederkommen!!!
@Chris, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht schneller wieder, als dir lieb ist #6#6#6, meine Kiddis freuen sich schon :q


----------



## MelaS72 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

so, hier nun auch endlich mein fotoristischer Beitrag. Vor allem auch, um den restlichen "Landratten" mal die Nase lang zu machen, wie traumhaftschööööön es war. 
Leider waren die Cam-Batterien hin und wieder leer, sonst wären es viel mehr Bilder! :g
http://www.fotos.web.de/jlckid5150

Album: Fehmarn


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Oh schöne Fotos ; hab ich zweimal angeschaut.
Nur Nordies habe ich nicht allzu viel entdeckt. Waren die verstört, verängstigt, beeindruckt oder einfach nur verschlafen ?


----------



## Alleskönner (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Wir hatten wohl zu gutes Wetter mitgebracht und das konnten die Nordies nicht vertragen!


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Nordies habe ich nicht allzu viel entdeckt. Waren die verstört, verängstigt, beeindruckt oder einfach nur verschlafen ?



Oder mußten in Familie machen...  :c  #q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mußten in Familie machen...  :c  #q
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko  |wavey:



Jo Heiko... Dem war auch so bei mir!!!  :c


----------



## Gast 1 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Schöne Bilder.

Direkt Werbung für uns im Norden.

Die anderen Nordies waren keinen Brandungsangler.#c#c#c

Einfach nur Angler.


Aber das "Duell" kommt nächstes Jahr. Habe schon Zusagen.
Die kommen auch bei Eis und Schnee und - 15° am Vaddertach.


----------



## Garfield0815 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hab gerade den Wetterbericht für Vatertag 2006 auf Fehmarn gesehen.
32°C, Kaum Wind (dafür aber rund um die Insel ablandig) und Hornis satt.
Vor allem so gut wie kein Verkehr auf der Rückfahrt.



Träumen kann so schön sein.....  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gast 1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Träum weiter,

ich träume mit.#6|wavey:#6


----------



## JulchenSG (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Huhu

Kann mal einer von euch den Link testen ?

http://people.freenet.de/JulchenSG/index.htm

Bitte mal bescheid sagen ob sich bei euch die Fehmarn-Bilder öffnen.

Liebe Grüße
Julchen


----------



## Ziegenbein (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

nö, leider!!!


----------



## Sween (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

;+ Tja ich seh da nicht so viel ;+ 

#c #c #c #c #c 
   nur blau aber das hat sicher was mit Vatertag zu tun|bla:


----------



## MelaS72 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

öhm...bei mir ist auch alles blau. Aber, wann habt ihr denn Fotos gemacht??? Hab ich irgendwie nich mitgekricht.
hast du dieses komische ftp (oder wie das heisst) dabei? Frag mal Garfield, der kennt sich damit aus


----------



## JulchenSG (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich hab die Seite gerade hier an der Arbeit fertig gemacht... Die Bilder hab ich gestern schon auf meinen Webspace "upgeloaded". Die Bilder sind auch alle auf die Seite verlinkt, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so wirklich... und um sie hier ins Board zu stellen sind sie alle zu groß. Zu Hause habe ich leider kein Internet. Deshalb brauche ich ne einfache schnelle Lösung die Bilder irgendwo rein zu stellen.

HIIIILLLLLFFFFFEEEEE

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Sieht aus als wenn die Adresse nicht richtig ist


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hi Stephan,
habe 52 Bilder mit 102 MB.
Kriegst du die irgendwie unter??


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Brenn die mal auf CD bitte und bring sie Freitag mit.


----------



## JulchenSG (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Die Adresse müßte eigentlich richtig sein. Als ich die Bilder auf die Seite eingebunden habe, habe ich ja auch jedes mal die Adresse angegeben. Mmmmhhh... ich guck nochmal. Dann muß ich das morgen nochmal probieren.
Ansonsten bekommst du (Garfield) einen Gastzugang zu meinem Webspace, dann kannst du dir die Bilder runterladen.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Kein problem


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Brenn die mal auf CD bitte und bring sie Freitag mit.


 

Mach ich.

PS: wann kommst du am Freitag, ich will zwar noch nicht zwingend angeln aber dann wei? ich zumindest wann meine angeln da sind#h


----------



## JulchenSG (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> Kann mal einer von euch den Link testen ?
> 
> ...



So, jetzt funktioniert es aber .... |stolz:
Kann ja auch nicht gehen wenn man vergißt die Hilfsdateien mit zu kopieren... :q

Viel Spaß also beim Anschauen der Fotos !!!

Liebe Grüße
Euer
Julchen


----------



## Reisender (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Bravo Julchen, hast du klasse hin bekommen....nun muß ich weinen :c:c:c:c:c:c das ich nicht dabei war......hätte doch so gerne auch einwenig geangelt und spaß gehabt...:c:c aber nächstes jahr da komme ich bestimmt...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## JulchenSG (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Reisender

Dann betrachte die Fotos doch einfach als Vorgeschmack auf nächstes Jahr und freu dich schon mal auf den nächsten Vatertag...

Dann tut`s nicht so weh wenn man bedenkt das man dieses Jahr nicht dabei war....  :q

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich kann leider immer noch nichts sehen........mannnoooooo


----------



## JulchenSG (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

@ Sylverpasi 
Jetzt müßte es aber eigentlich gehen. Bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls. Und der Reisende scheint sie ja auch gesehen zu haben.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Leider ist alles bei mir blau..... Ich kann die Bilder nicht sehen... VERDAMMT!


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Mach Dir nix draus! Entweder sind wir beide gleichdoof, oder der Link funzt nich.
Ich tippe auf letzteres


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

HIHI da bin ich ja beruhigt!!!! Danke für die Aufmunterung Dorschi #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Lauben-Lothar schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich.
> 
> PS: wann kommst du am Freitag, ich will zwar noch nicht zwingend angeln aber dann wei? ich zumindest wann meine angeln da sind#h


Gegen 17:00 Uhr bin ich da


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen 17:00 Uhr bin ich da


 
OK, denke wir werden Freitag sowieso nicht zum Angeln kommen:q

aber Samstag möchte ich schon noch.

Denk auch bitte an das dreibein (möchte mich fühlen wie an der Ostsee)#6


----------



## Reisender (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Ich habe alles gesehen......und ich kann sagen Garfield ist ssssssuuuuuppper getroffen.....|wavey: |wavey: #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist alles bei mir blau..... Ich kann die Bilder nicht sehen... VERDAMMT!


 

ich auch nicht.......


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe alles gesehen......und ich kann sagen Garfield ist ssssssuuuuuppper getroffen.....|wavey: |wavey: #6 #6 #6 #6


 

Mike,
woher weißt du das Garfield immer blau war :q :q :q


----------



## detlefb (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir nix draus! Entweder sind wir beide gleichdoof, oder der Link funzt nich.
> Ich tippe auf letzteres



Dann ist es wohl das Erste,   der link funzt einwandfrei #6  :q  #h


----------



## JulchenSG (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist es wohl das Erste,   der link funzt einwandfrei #6  :q  #h



Danke für den Beistand... und ich wäre schon fast verzweifelt. |uhoh:
Bei mir funktioniert der Link nämlich auch einwandfrei.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## MelaS72 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Liebelein,

super schöne Fotos,n die du da gemacht hast!!! (Ja, ich konnte sie sehen!!!) und mit Wehmut, denke ich dran zurück. Es waren ein paar verdammt schöne Tage!
Im Sommer fahren wir wieder hoch. Und nächstes Jahr zu Vaddertag sind wir auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie und dann ziehen wir beiden Weiber auch mal los


----------



## JulchenSG (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Liebelein,
> 
> super schöne Fotos,n die du da gemacht hast!!! (Ja, ich konnte sie sehen!!!) und mit Wehmut, denke ich dran zurück. Es waren ein paar verdammt schöne Tage!
> Im Sommer fahren wir wieder hoch. Und nächstes Jahr zu Vaddertag sind wir auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie und dann ziehen wir beiden Weiber auch mal los



Das ist eine super gute Idee... Ich hab in Burg sogar ne Disco entdeckt ... :q Da machen wir dann zusammen einen drauf ... 

Euer
Julchen


----------



## detlefb (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Beistand... und ich wäre schon fast verzweifelt. |uhoh:
> Bei mir funktioniert der Link nämlich auch einwandfrei.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Julia



Gerne doch   #h


----------



## Sween (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt funktioniert es aber .... |stolz:
> Kann ja auch nicht gehen wenn man vergißt die Hilfsdateien mit zu kopieren... :q
> 
> Viel Spaß also beim Anschauen der Fotos !!!
> ...


 
#d #d #d  Ich sehe immer noch nix#d #d #d 

hab das mit Augen auf auch schon probiert...................



nix;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

:c :c Ich kanns nicht:c :c


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

So, ich habs endlich geschafft die Bilder von LaubenLothar hochzuladen.
Ihr findet sie hier


----------



## Gast 1 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Hallo Lothar,

schöne Bilder, auch von den Filets, die später restlos in Bierteig verputzt wurden.#6#6#6

Da ich alle meine letzten Fänge mitgebracht habe, darf ich morgen wieder los auf Dorsch und Co.

Habe ich mir genehmigt.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> schöne Bilder, auch von den Filets, die später restlos in Bierteig verputzt wurden.#6#6#6
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Falk,

viel Petri.
(Habe für nächstes Jahr die "rote Karte" bekommen, ist eigntlich immer Familientrffen/von meiner Familie, meine Frau mußte da dieses Jahr schon ohne mich hin, nächstes Jahr wohl nicht ))  )
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das Treffen (meins) wird verschoben.)))))


----------



## jimduggen80 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herausforderung zum Duell*

Klasse Bilder Lothar #6  #6  #6 
Meine schicke ich am Mittwoch zu Steph...habe leider keine Möglichkeit, sie reinzusetzen. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt *gg* 3volle Filme, einer davon nur von Corinna aufgenommen...schade das wir von der Bootstour nicht mehr Bilder hatten, aber das ist normal *gg*...alle sind dann ganz auf die Routen konzentriert.....ich habe leider auch nicht daran gedacht, aber im nächsten Jahr!! "versprochen" #h


----------

